# Are pet pigeons cuddly?



## kvaughn (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm interested in having pigeons as pets but I was under the guise that pigeons were great companion pets that enjoyed cuddling with their human.

Going through the forum I see a lot of people saying that pigeons don't enjoyed being picked up, pet, or cuddled. 

Can anyone let me know if this is a true pigeon trait or just personality differences? 

I plan on buying two sweet tempered pigeons from a reputable breeder to hopefully bond with. Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That won't work, vaughn because the pigeons will bond to each other and not to you. Pigeons do better when they have a mate. I have a pigeon that I hand raised 9years ago. She went back to the person that brought her to me originally and that person didn't want to have another pigeon. After a few years, she was returned to me because she was too demanding.
She doesn't know she's a pigeon and never showed interest in any other pigeon here. She does want to be with me all the time and it drives me crazy. When I put her in her cage she goes nuts wanting out so she can be with me. Really think this one through. They are better off with one of their own kind.


----------



## Colleen_ (Oct 6, 2018)

Pigeons can be extraordinarily affectionate, but might not be for everyone. I have a rescue from a pest control since before her eyes opened, so she imprinted on me. She is 3 years old now and has run of the house with playtime outside when she goes to the door. She is stuck on me like glue LIKE GLUE for the two weeks she's ovulating and I'm covered in poop and I can't wait for her to lay her eggs so she'll leave me alone. Then she lays, and for the six weeks she's sitting her fake eggs she's very focused on her nest and toward the end I start to miss how affectionate she is when she's ovulating. So think about it. I think she's fantastic, but there is certainly a lot of cleaning, and she can be annoying sometimes. And they live approximately 16 years, so it is not a decision to make lightly. And I don't know anything about males. Good luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are better off and happier with other pigeons. A lone pet is lonely, and you will get tired of a male who just wants a mate or a female who sees you as her mate and becomes like velcro, clinging to you and calling for you all the time. Unless for some reason it is handicapped, and needs a home, and can't be with other pigeons, then it should not be alone.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our nonreleasable single female, Phoebe, was cuddly. But we had to be her flock and give her enormous amounts of attention. We were her mate. Normal pigeons prefer to be with another pigeon and do not bond as closely with people.


----------



## Colleen_ (Oct 6, 2018)

KVaughn, I guess I should clarify a few things. Please do not intentionally obtain a baby to create a strong bond... the other commenters are absolutely right... my poor George (didn't know she was female when I named her) is lonely with me as a mate.* If you watch YouTube videos of pigeon pairs grooming and nuzzling each other, they are very attentive to each other and spend almost all of their time together. This is very difficult for a human to duplicate, believe me I've tried.* And it is my understanding that pigeon pairs share nest duties 50/50. All said, I make a terrible substitute bird husband.* Think of her like a lonely, needy, and slightly depressed housewife from MadMen and you've got a pretty good idea of how not- ideal it is. 

George came from a rural area where animals are not valued, and the pest control company was going to throw her in the trash with the other nest debris. One of the more empathetic employees at the building (who didn't mind poisoning all the adult pigeons) had an issue with tossing the baby in the trash and called me because I like animals. I didn't know anything about birds. I called the only two wild bird rehabilitators within a 200 mile radius and they didn't want anything to do with a "garbage bird".* Their words. Nice, huh? One at least gave me some pointers on how to care for her.* I live even more rural where there weren't any other pigeons, just doves and I would take her out to hang with them. Better than nothing I guess. A few pigeons showed up when she was about six months old, but by then she seemed afraid of them even though I would sit out with her and try to get her to mingle.* Since I'm in the middle of nowhere, I prop the door open and let her go in and out as she wishes, but she always comes back shortly.* Even now, she only seems only sort of interested in the other pigeons when she's ovulating.* We all have needs, I suppose. 

When I took her on, I thought I could feed her until she was weaned and feathered out and she would fly away.* Bye bye and best wishes.* Nope.* If I had known then what I know now, I would have made a greater effort to get baby George with people that had a flock so she wouldn't be alone forever.* When I tell people I have a pet pigeon they just look at me like I've lost my mind because they are viewed as vermin to be exterminated. I didn't know there were sites and resources such as this where people not just like them, but love them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Colleen, that was a wonderful post. Thank you for taking the time to explain it so well. I always try to discourage people from seeking a pigeon to keep as a pet, but you make it clear. I hope you won't mind me sharing your post at another time when someone comes on wanting to keep a single pigeon as a pet. Thank you.


----------



## Colleen_ (Oct 6, 2018)

Sure! You can cut the backstory if you like. I guess I got a little defensive about how I ended up with a single bird. And thanks for the encouragement. Sometimes I feel sad for her and second guess my decisions.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You did the right thing in taking her in. You had no idea and just wanted to save her. That is how we learn. I came home with 6 rescued babies, thinking I could release them later. Then I learned that they probably wouldn't survive out there. Now we have a loft with added rescues. Like I said, you learn.


----------

